# Wispynook's Chantilli Lace will have her show debut



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I will be entering Chantel into her first AKC conformation show on Feb 20. This girl is sooo pretty and well put together, I am looking forward to showing her! Her color will be the harder factor, of course, since white and black are the ones that are mostly "put up". Hopefully, her looks will out way her color to some judges.

Not only is she a beautiful girl, she is outgoing, bold and fearless. She retrieves and LOVES, LOVES, LOVES water. Will jump into the tub for a bath and when I give Ivy or Grace their bath, she stands with her front feet on the edge of the tub licking at the water. LOL

Here are pics I took today of her.... did a groom on her before work but didn't have time to shave her feet, and her hair is not as straight as it can be because she has leave in conditioner in her coat.

On the grooming table right after I finished.... "You talking to me, Mom?"









Outside in the sun


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What's happening over there?









Just standing around....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

A little bit of faster action...


















And Chantel doing what she does well... sniffing for things... she has a SUPER great nose!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Some trotting shots....


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous, and angelic looking too, but looks as if she could be full of fire at the same time. I don't see how anyone couldn't just fall in love with her. Best of luck to you and Chantel at her debut.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chantel showing her self stack and movement.... can't wait for this girl to mature and get even better!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

These just came out so neat! The sun is coming at her, I am on her unlit side.



















And, the last one....sorry about the Chantel overload, but I am excited about showing her!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is georgous!!! I LOVE her color! Those are great pictures. Im sure you guys will do great. How old is she again? I like that song by the way.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> She is georgous!!! I LOVE her color! Those are great pictures. Im sure you guys will do great. How old is she again? I like that song by the way.


Thanks! She is 7 months old. Yeah, I love that song too, the name just seemed to fit her so well.

She will be 8 months old when we go to the show.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She really is stunning. Gorgeous head and that tail set!!!! Can't wait to hear how this young lady wows the judges!!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, Chantel is just drop dead gorgeous and my son and hubby are totally inlove with her. Both usually just shrug when I show them some else's dogs, but not this time. Especially my 18 year old, he just wanted to kidnap her.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I love her too much. I have actually been waiting for some Chantel photos since I saw your beautiful Avatar pic! No overload possible! I especially love the self-stack where she is looking at the camera...too cute


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks ALL! Yeah, I am really excited about her going to the show. Of course, I will let you all know how good or bad she does. 
Her full name is Wispynook's Chantilli Lace of Sirius. For those who don't know, she is Grace's and Billy's younger full sister. Grace and Billy are litter mate brother and sister, Chantel a year younger.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> Awww, Chantel is just drop dead gorgeous and my son and hubby are totally inlove with her. Both usually just shrug when I show them some else's dogs, but not this time. Especially my 18 year old, he just wanted to kidnap her.


LOL... well, I guess I can take that as quite the compliment!!  SOOO, if I find Chanel missing sometime, I'll know where to look....LOL. (tell him, sorry, he can't have her) 



> I love her too much. I have actually been waiting for some Chantel photos since I saw your beautiful Avatar pic! No overload possible! I especially love the self-stack where she is looking at the camera...too cute


Gee, thanks! I didn't realize anyone noticed I changed my avatar pic. Thank you.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

VERY feminine - I must say  !!! Delicate and elegant - I LOVE her color. I am a "black spoo" fanatic , but some apris and reds on this forum are really very nice dogs :victory:

I wish you the best of luck with showing !!!!!!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh she is just lovely! All of your and spoospirit's Spoos are just lovely.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Stunning girl and I cannot wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks lovely. Looking forward to hearing how she does in the ring!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Simply Gorgeous!! WOW


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like she got a nice strong chin from these pictures and her back feet especially look nice. I am sure her front feet are too she is just standing a bit flat on this picture I am looking at (they usually all match so I am betting they are just as nice)


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this thread. I adore Chantel!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Gorgeous elegant poodle. I just love her color.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Chantel is looking great!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Simply gorgeous and a beautiful color. You must be excited in going to the conformation with Chantel.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I just realized that this is an old thread! Oh well!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When is her first show? You both know how I feel about her. She is going to bowl the judges over!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne will be posting a new thread shortly with new photos of Chantel.  She and Alfie are ready for the conformation ring and we can't wait to enter them. They are the pearls of our family._


----------

